# briggs and stratton 20hp intec carb problem



## prowler19762001

dual barrel carb.....the engine starts on full choke, as you start to slide choke in rpms ramp up to a scary point. the throttle lever seems to give no response, at the engine when it is running the throttle/governer linkage is clear against idle screw. but if i take off choke it is like the thing is held wide open,. if i move throttle/governer linkage away from idle screw the engine revs higher as it should but at half choke the rpms are to hi already. basically rpms are being governed by the choke the more choke i give the lower the rpms, if i push choce in all the way i have no doubt engine would blow. so the question is is that even though the throttle is clear against the idle screw could there be something in the carb that is causing it to rev so hi? something stuck maybe. 

the motor is a briggs and stratton v twin intec 20 hp not sure model numbers and all will have to get them, but i wold figure a carbs a carb.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

I had a problem similar to this in my shop last season. Check to make sure the governor arm and linkage are ok and not rubbing against anything. If you find nothing there then you will need to physically remove the carburetor and check to make sure both throttle butterflies are still in place and tight. The screws that hold the butterfly in place may have fallen out (I have seen that before). If everything still seems ok then you probably are looking at an (internal) speed governor failure.


----------



## prowler19762001

ok i checked all linkages and they seem fine, i pulled carb and butterflies are in there, both choke and throttle, where do i go to get to the governor to check it out? even if governor is not working if the throttle closes should it still not drop teh rpms though? this thing is literally like someone has it pedel to teh medal less i choke it about 3/4 of the way, and throttle is clear against idle screw and no response. i made sure butterflies were in proper position. i have not put carb back on yet, i pull the floats and everything there is clean and working free as well, for giggles when i tried to blow through the output side of carb 9side that bolts too motor, and when throttle is open air moves freeely and when closed can barely blow through at all. so my guess is that they are working proper? so sounds like it may be a governor issue, just need to know wherabouts to go to find it and fix


----------



## utsports

hello
You can go to this link,, Manuals | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton and type your engine's model number in box, and you can get the Part's Manual for you engine, and it will show a schematic/illustrated drawing of the engine taken apart and all the parts numbered and at the bottom of the page will tell you the name of the part so you will be able to find all internal part's and name's


----------



## prowler19762001

problem fixed, when i had the carb off and was looking at the throttle butterflies, i adjusted the idle screw so that the butterfly would close completely (it was already ran in about half way) i put the carb back on the engine to see if i could tell if the governor was working and what do you know it was, and the engine was now running at a low idle with throttle responce, turns out apperantly the guy i got it from who had said he took the carb apart and cleaned it, adjusted the idle screw way to high so that it basically ran wide open all the time, with some tuning on the carb i got it runnign pretty good, 

only issue now is that when i am just driving through the yard and when it is sitting running it surges up and down i can not adjust it out, however when i engage the blades, it stops surging and runs like a kitten, i can get rid of the surge if i turn the idle back up but then i back in same boat with the rpms and no throttle responce.... i am assuming this is prolly a carb issue? any ideas would be welcome..

and thanks for all the other help inthis thread.


----------



## k2skier

What you have now is a lean hunt. Most likely the low speed air/fuel mixture has no adjustment, if it does, turn the screw counter-clockwise. If it's fixed jet, which it most likely is, there may be a little dirt in the idle circuit. You can try to increase the idle, but it wont go away until it's off the idle circuit. I have replaced some carbs in the past (emission compliant carbs) that have a no load lean hunt, just the way it is with emission standards what they are.


----------

